# Gesucht: Alternative zu CD Bremse bei Win 7 64 Bit



## S!lent dob (13. April 2011)

Servus,
kennt jemand eine Alternative zu CD Bremse für 64Bit Win 7?
WinAspi32.dll wird nicht gefunden, bei XP 32 Bit mit der selben Hardware lief noch einwandfrei, liegt wohl am OS.
Gibts da was brauchbares das scheinbar schwer er-googel-bar ist?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2011)

Plextor hatte da mal die Plex - Tools, damit konnte man auch die Drehzahl senken. Pioneer bietet auch ein Tool was allerdings nur mit eigenen Laufwerken geht? Hattest du mal den Admin Modus genutzt oder den Kompatiblitätsmodus?


----------



## S!lent dob (13. April 2011)

Jop, beim Admin meckert er auch rum wg der dll, beim Kompi findet er kein Laufwerk, obwohls am "hier bin ich" schreien ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2011)

Hm, da bleibt wohl nur mal ein Test mit den Plex Tools und hoffen das die greift ( wurde zuletzt 2010 aktualisiert ). Ansonsten spuckt Google nur die Bremse aus. Schon mal auf der Homepage des eigenen Laufwerkes geschaut ob es dort was gibt? Ansonsten wüßte ich keine Lösung mehr ausser einem anderen Laufwerk


----------



## wallys-eve (20. April 2011)

Moin,



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, da bleibt wohl nur mal ein Test mit den Plex Tools und hoffen das die greift ( wurde zuletzt 2010 aktualisiert ). Ansonsten spuckt Google nur die Bremse aus. Schon mal auf der Homepage des eigenen Laufwerkes geschaut ob es dort was gibt? Ansonsten wüßte ich keine Lösung mehr ausser einem anderen Laufwerk


 Ähliches Problem hatte ich auch.
Frag mal hier nach: bootstick.de Die helfen ohne großartiges umhermachen. Einfach eine klar formulierte Anfrage starten, schon legen die sich für dich ins zeug.

Gruß
Eve


----------

